# Milwaukee Cordless Tool Owners,.....



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Check This Out,...........

Free Batteries.............

Of the 6 batteries I own,.......
4 are covered by the Recall,.......

That's 4 Brand New Free Batteries................:thumbsup: :thumbup:


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

Bondo said:


> Check This Out,...........
> 
> Free Batteries.............
> 
> ...


This recall was issued about 1/2 year ago. I just sent mine back. Now, I'll have to wait for these new ones to burn up before I will get these:

http://www.amazon.com/o/ASIN/B000JD...&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=283493801&pf_rd_i=507846


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,......

I'm Glad you already knew about it,......
I Didn't.......
And,......
It Expires at the end of This month......


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

Bondo said:


> Ayuh,......
> 
> I'm Glad you already knew about it,......
> I Didn't.......
> ...


Done. I already sent them back last week. But, we're still getting crap batteries in return. They will die soon anyway.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,......

I can get a couple of years out of them.......


----------

